# best white homer



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

hey what do you guys think is the best white pigeon ever. breeder , racer . etc.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

My 3 x 500 mile winner


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Our PT member Dennis Kuhn got some really really good white racing birds.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i saw his bids online , how does he do against other colors ? i saw that theres a few races just for whites and gizzles. but some of them are calling them doves why?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> My 3 x 500 mile winner


How much would a set of youngsters cost?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

How about White Bandit? lol ya know the Janssen bird that won 17 races. He has produced many winners, and thousands of lofts have some of his blood in their loft somewhere.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.hapycolofts.com/lofts/families/bandit.html


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

good looking bird , but its a gizzle , any pure whites ? hey lavender is he pure white? would love to see a pic of him .


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> i saw his bids online , how does he do against other colors ? i saw that theres a few races just for whites and gizzles. but some of them are calling them doves why?



The best I had a solid white do this year was *12th vs 715 birds 56 lofts *in the Heartland Federation. I also had a 7 year old cock that was almost solid white take *11th vs 199 birds 31 lofts at 470 miles *in the Heartland Federation this year as well (my loft is the furthest loft to the west by a good 25 miles to my closest competitor, and we have almost a 150 mile front in the Federation as it includes many fanciers from Minnesota to Wisconsin). My 2009' AU Yearbook cover add featured my club race winners that year in old birds (2009'), and 2 were solid white, another with one blue tail feather, and the fourth was a grizzle. All birds were race winners that year as you are only as good as your last year racing, and results were all against regular colored birds. Whites have always been my favorite, and being able to compete makes it all the more sweeter as they aren't suppose to do well. Flying the different colors, just adds another dimension to the sport for me. I am glad to see others starting to do the same with your non-standard colored racing pigeons. George Rothrock and Roger Mortvedt won whites for years before I started winning and laid the foundation for what I hope to continue to carry on and leave my mark in pigeon racing.

Dennis Kuhn

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dennis did you ever live in Utah? reason I ask I knew a fella with the same name that had white homers in Utah would have been in the 80's just curious.nice birds on your website


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember back in 95 Stan vold gave me a pure white cock bird that placed top 10 every race I put him in ......... How I wished I would have kept my birds and could run with my wife .... Fortunately she loves the birds as much as I do now


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Pollo70 said:


> Dennis did you ever live in Utah? reason I ask I knew a fella with the same name that had white homers in Utah would have been in the 80's just curious.nice birds on your website


Never lived in Utah. I've lived in Iowa & Minnesota my whole life; but could've been a distant relative, as Kuhn isn't a real common name.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Dennis.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr John Lamberton white racer "DE SINTA" has a impressive record.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i have a breeder pair from dr lamberton , a silver and bb . have to check out de sinta.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

What amazes me is that there are supposetly WHITE Janssen pigeons...Considering the Janssen Bros never had any white`s,OR splashes,and maybe once every 15/20 yrs,a white flight might pop up in a youngster,how in the heck do get to PURE white Janssen pigeons that people say are Janssens ???? Alamo


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Because they have bred other strains in


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Alamo said:


> What amazes me is that there are supposetly WHITE Janssen pigeons...Considering the Janssen Bros never had any white`s,OR splashes,and maybe once every 15/20 yrs,a white flight might pop up in a youngster,how in the heck do get to PURE white Janssen pigeons that people say are Janssens ???? Alamo


If you have white flights or pied birds to start out with, you can create solid white within a few generations of selective breeding. I know I have also seen first hand that if one breeds silvers or reds together for a few generations, the color will fade and eventually turn white if there isn't a dark check or blue brought in occassionally. I am by no means a genetic expert, but do enjoy playing around with colors with racing pigeons, and know it is possible to have pure white Janssens (white delbars were created this way as far as I know).

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Alamo said:


> What amazes me is that there are supposetly WHITE Janssen pigeons...Considering the Janssen Bros never had any white`s,OR splashes,and maybe once every 15/20 yrs,a white flight might pop up in a youngster,how in the heck do get to PURE white Janssen pigeons that people say are Janssens ???? Alamo


The White Bandit was from the Janssen brothers, sure he is a grizzle but if their are grizzles their has to be whites too! Or the possibility of making them white.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have seen pictures/video`s of the Janssen pigeons that are in their lofts...Never seen any grizzles,or splashes,or white`s,or even wf`s....They are mostly BB`s,and light BC`s,and a one * RED CHECK COCK !!!!*....If you have any pictures or video`s of grizzles in LOUIE JANSSEN`s loft,I want to see them...I don`t want to see the birds in SOMEONE ELSES loft....I want to see LOUIE`s !!!! Alamo


----------

